# I Need Support



## Guest (Jul 31, 2001)

Hello Friends,I just joined the group and happy to know that there's support. I was diagnosed withIBS May 2001. I've had a Colonoscopy done, and was given Bentyl, and Colace. Also the GI told me to increase my fiber intake & to monitor what I eat. Which I already do that because just about everything I eat doesn'tsettle to well with my stomach. And it's sofrustrating because I constantly have difficulty having a bm. Then It switches to diareha, back & forth.I've had many other tests & everything somes back fine. This is such a puzzling situation. My stomach is bloated 24/7 I look like I'm 7 mos pregnant.My last visist with the GI she told me that IBS is something that I must live with & to get on with my life & I need to see a Pain Mgt Specialist. I was devestated by the way she approached me, making me to feel that ALLthe pain I'm expereincing is in my "head"...I told her I'm tired of the games & if she's NOT willing to help me don't waste my time nor hers. Then she went on to say that the last test that she can do will be a CTScan abdomen+pelvis with IV contrast. I told herthat I'll give her my answer when I see her in 1 week. This has been very depressing for me. I already suffer from Bipolar Disorder,P.T.S.D, & Anxiety Disorder, which I'm on many anti-depressants too. Then July 14th, 01I had a D&C & a Laparscospy done which there were cysts removed along with a tumor.To this day I'm still having severe abdominal cramping, mirgranes, and sleeplessnights, although I take Trazadone for my insomnia, 300mg. I feel like a walkingPharmacy. I have a Therapist, Psychiatrist,Ob-Gyn, that I'm seeing for all these medicalissues. My husband is supportive, although hedoesn't fully understand all of what's happening to my body. I've been disabled since 1994 and Im home alone all day. On weekends my husband is off, but I can't enjoy doing many things with him because I'm ALWAYS tired & feeling like ####. It's so sadI'm thankful to have a computer, because I spend alot of time online. I'm very isolativeand have a few friends. What a life...I appreciate those who took the time to readmy post. Anyone can e-mail me anytime & I will reply. Have A Great Day!Sincerely,Michelle Bradley-Kennedy------------------Michelle Bradley-Kennedy


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

It is pretty rough finding out about the illness at first and it can take people different lengths of time to come to grips with it.I'll be here to support you any time you need it, although I have fibro and not what you have.If you want to email me here is the addressshrinky###ihug.co.nzHugs and chin upBrooke------------------B Howes


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2001)

You might want to look at a book called Reversing Fibromyalgia by Dr. Joe Elrod. I got it on the Vitaminshoppe.com website. (You might also find one at the abe.com used bookstores site.)The book also discusses IBS, irritable bladder and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and their relationship to fibro. You don't have to "just live with this."Also, there is some wonderfully helpful advice at alternativemedicine.com. Just click the drop-down menu and find your illness.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Michell, HI I know what you are going through I have IBS and Fibro too. I have had the same test that you have. I know it is hard comming to terms with all this ,but keep your head up and you will find ways of dealing with this. Thay are alot of good people on this baord that can give you all kinds of good info. What works for one don't work for another . I know how you feel about the MD.I had a doctor that acted very mad that he could not find what was going on with me . When he gave me the it is all in your head treatment I blew up on him.I don't even know anyone that knows what Fibro is.This board has given me a good feeling that someone knows what I feel Keep your head up and keep hanging on .


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2001)

Hello Boggs,Thanks so much for the encouragement. I tell you it has been rough for me dealing with IBS along with the other illness I have. But the good thing is having support from the members of the group, along with my husband.Also I have a NEW gyn, beacause I had surgeryin June & he really didn't treat me well atall, along with the other problems I'm stilldealing with. But the new gyn is a gem.My last visit with the GI doctor really mademe sort of upset because she told me that really there was nothing that she could do for me, but she did give me referrals to see a Pain Specialist, which that appt is tommorow. Also she gave me a refill for Bentyl, and told me to purchase Colace if needed. Is there any other meds for IBS?Really the Bentyl just takes the edge off, but doesn't seem to be working effectivly.And the GI told me that's all there is to give me, which I find that hard to beleive.I'm just so tired of doctors acting like theyreally don't care, well most of them anyway.Again thanks so much for your support. Feel free to email me privately if you wish.Have A Great-Day!Michelle Bradley-KennedySweetOceanBlue77###aol.com------------------Michelle Bradley-Kennedy


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Michelle,I know how you feel about all the doctors. I have had some that was so cold that I felt like a number not a person. I wish that I could help on the IBS. The one thing that I learned is that it is diffrent for eveyone. What works for one don't for another. I have tried all kinds of meds but bentyl has worked very well for me. It helped with the pain but not the bowell movements. I have had alot of relief with a very high fiber diet . I was like you C/D the diet has taken me awhile to find what was right for me. I have had good luck for awhile now. I will not say that it is gone forever because every time I think that it is gone it comes back again. I won't bore you with details of my diet if you want just e-mail me and I will get in more details about it .


----------

